# Contemplating whether to get a hedgehog or not :/



## chocola98 (Jan 7, 2013)

So I've been contacting my local breeder and have a hedgie picked out. There's only 2 weeks left until I get my hedgehog but as the day comes closer, I'm starting to wonder whether I want to get her.

1. I'm not sure my mom will pay for the veterinarian fees and such
2. I'm worried about my hedgehog contracting mite
3. The hedgehog itself is pretty pricey ($200) and I feel like I'm going to regret getting her later on

But most of all, I'm just worried about not being able to provide the vet fees for her. Basically financially, I don't know how much I'll be able to provide for her. 

For current hedgehog owners, could you list the pros and cons of owning a hedgehog? And please don't put "cute" as one of the pros  

Thank you


----------



## HedgeQuarters (Jul 3, 2011)

Well, As A Hedgehog Breeder I can tell you the Hedgehogs really are easy pets to take care of. The Most of anything that you Will have to provide is Attention and Patience in them. But as far as Vet Costs go: Hedgehogs dont typically need Vet attention. They do not need Vaccinations, Neutering/Spaying, or anything that you might think of a cat needing. If they get mites you can treat that with a prescription (Unless you buy it from out of the states) from your vet for Revolution. They typically dont get mites unless you use alot of wood products, they come in contact with another Mite Infested Hedgehog, or somehow the mites come in on your shoes or something from outside- that doesnt really happen alot. But I do understand your concern and yes it does happen. The Hedgehog price is pretty normal to pay, depending on your area of course, some hedgehogs are all the way up to $400-$500- Crazy I Know. Like for example here in South Dakota Where I live (Yankton) hedgehogs are $150. But in Rapid City Across the state they are $400. But $200 is the standard price for a healthy, well kept hedgehog. If you do notice mites exactly after you get the hedgie make sure to tell the breeder about it because she/he will have to treat their entire herd for mites and maybe she would be willing to do your hedgehog too, unless there was a contract that you take all responsibility or she just doesnt want to. 
Basically, the only one who knows whether or not your fit for a hedgehog is you. Make sure to tell the breeder about it though, because as a breeder myself it can get very frustrating when somebody tells you they want a hedgehog but then tell you they dont a week later, when they could have sold that hedgehog 5 times by then. So make sure to tell her/him ASAP if you are still considering-maybe she/he can put you on a waiting list for the next hedgie as soon as you know what you want to do. So really think about it- pro's against con's and then decide. 

Good Luck


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

If you are concerned about the cost for vet visits, I personally think you should wait till you are absolutely sure you want and can afford her. 

here is my pros and cons of hedgehog ownership:

Pros:

Unique
Fun
Semi-low maintenance*
Very smart animal
rarely bite

Cons:

Vet bills can be pricey
Needs a special wheel
Nocturnal
Special diet**
Some states they are illegal



* they need baths every so often, time out side of cage to play, a large cage
** they need a high quality cat food mix which price can be high depending on what food brands you choose to feed them, they eat meal worms and crickets


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm sure others will weigh in but I think in your case it's important (and responsible!) to really think about the financial aspect of getting a hedgehog. As with any pet it is important to make sure you have some emergency funds set aside in case you should ever need to get him/her to the vet. That is only fair to the hedgehog, as they depend on to take care if anything is wrong!

That being said I'm sure you figure you're just going to get a bunch of responses from a community of people who all LOVE hedgehogs. I am not sure I can really list any "cons" of owning a hedgehog. I suppose you could put cost into that category. There is the cost of the hedgie, all of the items they need, ongoing cost of food, and of course money for potential vet visits. The only other thing I might possibly put into the negative category would be that it doesn't have the personality of a cat or a dog. As long as you understand that before getting a hedgie...it will not necessarily play with toys, it will not come when called, etc. Listing "pros" is much easier for me. They do require some daily maintenance but not as much as some other pets, they can be great cuddlers, they are a lot of fun to have around, they do not need constant care, they sleep much of the day (I suppose for some people that may be a con) and they do not make much noise whether awake or not. I'm sure I'm leaving out tons of other things but that's off the top of my head.

Hedgehogs contracting mites should not be a big concern as long as you have done your research and know what not to use with your hedgehog. Should your hedgehog have mites it is treatable.

Honestly it seems like you really need to think if a hedgie is right for you. You obviously recognize that perhaps it is not...so you are already doing the right thing by wanting to think it through. I also think it is important to make sure you have the finances figured out. Maybe sit down with your mom and have a conversation about the importance of having money for a possible vet visit or medical care to being able to properly care for a hedgehog. You have to be committed to taking good care of a pet for its entire life otherwise it really isn't fair to the animal, which deserves to be loved and cared for its entire life. Hedgehogs also require daily socialization so that is something to think about as well. Definitely a good idea to talk to your mom about all of this! Good luck with your decision


----------



## Kelcey (Mar 28, 2013)

My two cents: if you are not absolutely crazy to have one like thinking about it obsessively, don't get one. I wanted one. I waited a few months, I still wanted one, then I got the fever for one. I HAD to have a hedgehog. I didnt care how much it cost, if it was a baby or a rescue. I spent my whole spring break researching. 
Never do anything you will regret. Think about it for another month and if you still want one go for it. 


The initial cost other than the hedgehog is only expensive up front. 
Cage- depends mine was about $50
Wheel - $30 at most 
Heating setup is kind of high- lots of alternatives 
My stuff: 
Clamp lamp -about $15 
100 watt Ceramic bulb- $22
Thermostat - $33

100+

Lower cost items
Food and water bowl - pretty much anything that can't be tipped over 
Fleece- pretty cheep if you get solid colors
Litter pan - I use a shoe box top FREE
Toenail clippers -less than $10
Thermometers -probably less than $5 . I already had some 
10+

I would say you could do the initial items at under $200, if you are a smart shopper

But then after that.. Reoccurring items
Food- expensive but a bag lasts a long time 
shampoo- $5. Lasts a long time 
Soft toothbrush for bath 
Scent free laundry detergent 
love and attention! $0
20+


I think that's all the must haves. 

Then there's toys, hidey house, travel carrier, treats etc. 

I'm not too worried about having to go to the vet, but I have the money if he absolutely needs to go.


----------



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

I commend you for realizing now this may not be right for you now rather than later like many people. But as someone already mentioned, you need to make a commitment to give them the best life you can for their entire life, not get sick of them. And I've said this to others many times, but you need to be ready to take him or her to the vet. Typically, you will need to once at least. Where I live, the vet appt for him to just look at a hedgie is 90. If its an emergency, which I've had to do twice, it is 180. God forbid they need an xray or something. Fiona ran up some very large medial bills that cost me my car. I would do it again in a heartbeat. I never regretted it, I was just thankful I had the means to do so. Some people don't want to make those sacrifices, which is fine. And most hedgies will not cost you thousands of dollars. But just know it is possible and you should be aware of that. More importantly, good exotic pets may be hard to come by, so make sure if there is a problem, you have a good one. 

This wasn't meant to scare you. I loved my Fiona more than anything. I think hedgies are the most amazing creatures. But I think sometimes people are unaware of things that can go wrong. These things are rare, but I also thought it'd never happen to me.


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

Although hedgehogs don't need routine vet care for vaccinations, spaying and neutering etc. when something does go wrong it usually requires a lot of money. And sometimes these things are inevitable, especially as they get older. Many contract cancerous tumors which will require vet care when they are older. Sometimes they can have quill-loss problems, or they can injure themselves. Sometimes they can stop eating or become lethargic. Sometimes they can have eye problems or can get upper respiratory infections. All which would require vet care, and I think hedgehogs in particular are more prone to some of these things. 

So while, no you may not have to bring them to the vet routinely, you will have to bring them to the vet if something goes wrong, which is likely to happen at least once throughout your hedgehogs life especially when they get old and start to get sick. I think if you are hesitant and think you may regret it then you shouldn't do it.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Do you have all the supplies you need before bringing a hedgie home? Safe cage, heating set up, bedding, food, etc? Will your mom complain about the extra cost to heat your hedgies cage year round?


----------



## Hazesti (Jan 19, 2010)

You shouldn't get one if you're on the fence about it. Good on you to realize it now instead of later!

I'd say put the idea on the side for now (it's not like this is your only chance in a lifetime to get one), and see if you can start putting money aside for a vet fund. Keep reading threads on these forums about other people's experiences (the good, the bad and the ugly), and if you're meant to have one, you'll feel it eventually.


----------



## kvmommy (Feb 2, 2013)

Besides the financial risks everyone mentioned..which is a big deal...there is one factor that I want to throw in. Hedgehogs are NOT for everyone. Sure they are cute and easy, sometimes you may pay a lot...sometimes practically none. But not all hedgehogs are cuddly sweet things you see here. In fact many, if not most aren't. You have to have a hedgehog that is truly born with friendly genes, and then you have to be committed to socializing them. Then there are those that had really friendly, sweet babies, that changed when they quilled and never came back. In my case, Dia Rose is NOT a friendly hedgehog. But do I love her? Absolutely. But unlike you, there was never a doubt. In fact I love just about every living thing. Someone once told me I was as stubborn and prickly as a hedgehog...I didn't get it until now. But it is that stubborness that drives me to socialize my hog, and after many months am finally getting to feel how wonderfully soft the fur on her chin is. When she rolls up over my finger...omg..that really hurts. She pops and lunges every time I pick her up. I can't pick her up without a cloth because my hands are very sensitive and the quills actually puncture my hands and have made them bleed a little bit. But I can pet her. And whether she likes it or not, and whether my finger likes it or not, she is going to be pet...and she actually likes it now. If it continues then I might actually have a cuddler, but that is truly daily hours spent with her. I can easily see how people can get turned off and neglect their hog. You have to know for sure you can deal with that and you have to be committed. If you're living with your folks, what happens when you move? What happens when school and work bog you down? 

I am not saying don't get her...but really truly think about it. Perhaps there is a better pet more suited to you. But remember...all pets can get injured or sick, and all need veterinary attention at some point.


----------



## reedwoman814 (Mar 4, 2013)

I will say that about a week or two before I brought home Aeris, I got cold feet. I started getting concerned because of all of the what if's, and horror stories, and I also was concerned about vet fees, or what if we got her and she ended up being a total grump. I talked to the community here about my worries and then I discussed the vet fees with my husband, and I felt better before I actually went and got her. Now I've had her 3 weeks and I'm so in love with this little critter, it's like she's one of my kids. LOL  I'd say, talk to your parent(s) about your concerns. It's really important that your financial backer (aka MOM) is on board.


----------



## chocola98 (Jan 7, 2013)

nikki said:


> Do you have all the supplies you need before bringing a hedgie home? Safe cage, heating set up, bedding, food, etc? Will your mom complain about the extra cost to heat your hedgies cage year round?


I didn't buy anything for her yet because I honestly, I don't know where to start. I would like a C&C cage but I don't know where to get the coroplast. I went to Home Depot's website and it was priced for almost $60... We don't have to worry about the heating because our apartment is pretty warm, unless we open up a window.


----------



## chocola98 (Jan 7, 2013)

reedwoman814 said:


> I will say that about a week or two before I brought home Aeris, I got cold feet. I started getting concerned because of all of the what if's, and horror stories, and I also was concerned about vet fees, or what if we got her and she ended up being a total grump. I talked to the community here about my worries and then I discussed the vet fees with my husband, and I felt better before I actually went and got her. Now I've had her 3 weeks and I'm so in love with this little critter, it's like she's one of my kids. LOL  I'd say, talk to your parent(s) about your concerns. It's really important that your financial backer (aka MOM) is on board.


This is exactly how I feel right now! I'm not sure I am comfortable with something dying either.... Also when I ask the breeder about the temper of the hedgehog i have picked out, she avoids the question so that worries me too....

Has anyone heard of "Taylor's Hedgies"? Because that is where I will be buying my hedgie from


----------



## reedwoman814 (Mar 4, 2013)

Does the breeder have a website you could share with us? I would never buy anything from anyone that won't answer my questions up front. It's as important as anything else to have a breeder with good communication. 

As for the cage, you could always start with a cheaper enclosure like a steralite bin cage and upgrade later on. Coroplast can be really expensive, but if you compare it with the cost of say a large guinea pig cage, it's fairly comparable. I got my coroplast from a sign company. It was actually a misprinted sign. I had to scrub all the print off of it, which was not fun, but I got it free.


----------



## chocola98 (Jan 7, 2013)

reedwoman814 said:


> Does the breeder have a website you could share with us? I would never buy anything from anyone that won't answer my questions up front. It's as important as anything else to have a breeder with good communication.


https://sites.google.com/site/taylorshedgies/home


----------



## reedwoman814 (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok, I may sound like a jerk, but that website seems really simplistic and childish. It would turn me off. Have you already paid a deposit?


----------



## chocola98 (Jan 7, 2013)

reedwoman814 said:


> Ok, I may sound like a jerk, but that website seems really simplistic and childish. It would turn me off. Have you already paid a deposit?


No, there was no deposit needed


----------



## reedwoman814 (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok, then here is my advice, and you can take it or leave it.  I would find another breeder. This would probably mean a waiting period, and a deposit, but it would also give you time to slowly buy everything you need for the hog. It would give you time to save up a little toward a vet fund. And it would give you time to really think about if a hedgehog is right for you. It's so important that you feel comfortable knowing that your breeder will be there to answer your questions.


----------



## HedgeQuarters (Jul 3, 2011)

Where are you located? Because you can look on the breeder page on this website, Hedgehog Breeder alliance (HBA), esc. Also a different breeder may be cheaper, more professional, and answer more of your questions. The only thing that you can do if they dont answer your questions is go to their place (Ask if you can come and see the hedgie first) if they say you cant then I would just leave it because any good breeder would let somebody come over and hold them, see if you are allergic, esc. if they had ethics at all. Dont mean to be mean towards the breeder but thats just the way that I beleive things should be. Sp check it out if you still want the hedgie. A Hedgehog is a living breathing thing, though I understand nobody would want to be ripped off, but you could still take it from somewhere awful and make it the nicest, most beautiful thing in the world. So thats just what I would do if you cant find another breeder or/and you just want to try out this breeder and see how it goes, anyway good luck


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

chocola98 said:


> We don't have to worry about the heating because our apartment is pretty warm, unless we open up a window.


You will most likely need to provide heating. Most hedgehogs require temperatures higher than what we are comfortable at. You need to have an accurate digital thermometer to check the temperature of your apartment. Heating is almost always a necessity and it is best to have heating in place before hedgie arrives rather than scrambling to get it after hedgie has had a hibernation attempt.


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

I agree that you should go over and try to meet the hedgies. You can also speak to the breeder with all of your questions and concerns. I would not necessarily rule out this person, but just make sure they are taking good care of their hogs and that the babies are friendly. Also, where did they get these parents from? Hopefully they will be willing to answer all of your questions. Even if they tell you "Oh, this is the friendliest baby ever!" you will know if it is the right hedgie for you when you meet him/her.
Good luck whatever you end up doing,
Susan H.


----------



## Alyybear (Nov 8, 2012)

Just wondering, are there any updates to what you decided to do? I have a lot of specialized care need animals (I'm a reptile owner) and so most of the downsides for hedgies were no sweat to me. However, despite reading just how messy they are, I was still not prepared for how much mess they can make in ONE day. I'm used to it now and have a great routine for cleaning...but if you don't want to deal with how much mess such a small animal can make...I would not suggest a hedgehog.

Oh, and if you dislike constantly cleaning poop off of feet...not the way to go either :lol: 

Do you have any friends with hedgehogs? That could be a good way to spend time with one and see how they are to care for.

ETA: All that aside, I'm thrilled I went through with the decision to a) get my hedgehog...I'm in spikey love with him <3 , b)made a custom cage for him, and c) that I went through a great breeder and got a terrifically socialized baby


----------

